# can guys ride bareback?



## Nokeen (Apr 27, 2011)

Came up in a conversation the other day and i had no idea, but i was wondering if guys can comfortably ride bareback with there *cough* extra equipment?


----------



## Dusty1228 (Dec 2, 2010)

My BO and his father are male (<~~~ Duh!) and they ride bareback all the time. Also, my BF rode pretty comfortably yesterday bareback on my boy, even trotted for a minute and though he is sore today, haha, his 'extras' were just fine. I asked!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Yes. Been there, done that.


----------



## Nokeen (Apr 27, 2011)

ahahahahah XD this is too funny im kind of embarrassed but i love bareback riding and kind of want to take my boyfriend sometime but i dont want to turn into the horrible girlfriend who damaged the goods XD


----------



## Dusty1228 (Dec 2, 2010)

:rofl::rofl: I think he'll be just fine. Do you have a bareback pad? That might help, if anything. I've never used one, so I don't know how MUCH it would help...


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Greek warriors (think Xenophon) not only rode bareback, but did so without pants. I'll admit, I have no intention of every trying THAT!










"Next, when the rider is seated, he must, in the first place, teach his horse to stand quiet, *until he has drawn his skirts from under him*, if need be, (10) and got the reins an equal length and grasped his spear in the handiest fashion; and, in the next place, he should keep his left arm close to his side. This position will give the rider absolute ease and freedom, (11) and his hand the firmest hold."


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I can ride bareback, but to be honest I don't want to on Nelson - man, being a female or male, that back will hurt any gender >.<

lol.

I dare not.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

My guy friend (whom I have a crush on O.O) came to meet Phantom and wanted to ride....we didn't have time to get the saddle cause we had to be somewhere so I just hooked a leadline to Phantom's halter and led him around bareback. First time on a horse, first time bareback, and he wants to do it again haha. He said he had so much fun. Never mentioned anything about the eherm "boys" hurting. Haha


----------



## Nokeen (Apr 27, 2011)

bsms said:


> Greek warriors (think Xenophon) not only rode bareback, but did so without pants. I'll admit, I have no intention of every trying THAT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha oh man hair in places that i so would not want them to be in XD


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

bsms said:


> Greek warriors (think Xenophon) not only rode bareback, but did so without pants. I'll admit, I have no intention of every trying THAT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Come on bsms!!! Dont want to try it huh? Give it a go!! ****


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

csimkunas6 said:


> Come on bsms!!! Dont want to try it huh? Give it a go!! ****


I would, but my neighbors might complain. I fear my build at 53 doesn't quite match the Greek sculpture. :shock:

My abs may ripple, but not in the same way. More like a waterbed rippling...


----------



## Nokeen (Apr 27, 2011)

bsms said:


> I would, but my neighbors might complain. I fear my build at 53 doesn't quite match the Greek sculpture. :shock:
> 
> My abs may ripple, but not in the same way. More like a waterbed rippling...


XD oh my what have i started ! :lol:


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

bsms said:


> I would, but my neighbors might complain. I fear my build at 53 doesn't quite match the Greek sculpture. :shock:
> 
> My abs may ripple, but not in the same way. More like a waterbed rippling...




Hahahahaha, thats too funny!!!


Arent neighbors there to complain? ****


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Yep they can even do full days hunting with the Fitzwilliam or the Ledbury hunts


----------



## Martyn123 (Sep 10, 2020)

I am male and have ridden naked and bareback on naturist holidays with my other half several times and never had a problem. Once you get used to his spine in your butt crack it's not too bad of you move with your horse. My under carriage has never hurt after.


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)




----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

bsms said:


> Greek warriors (think Xenophon) not only rode bareback, but did so without pants. I'll admit, I have no intention of every trying THAT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Xenophon recommended riding horses that were, I forget the phrase, but basically what we would think of as a fat cob shape, just for that reason. He recommended getting a horse whose spine was lower than the flesh on either sides. Probably for this reason. My Pony is shaped like that and he's a very comfortable bareback ride.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Bsms I saw the title of this thread & the first thing I did before opening it was to google 'ancient Greek art', with a view to sharing a pic similar to yours! So... I'll share the next 'thing' I googled - one of my favourites, JF Pignon. Just that most people don't (intentionally) ride bareback like the second pic!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

speaking frankly, the male genitalia is more on the FRONT of the body, whereas the female's is more directly between the legs. Who do you think will find it more uncomfortable to ride bareback?


----------



## Martyn123 (Sep 10, 2020)

I find that provided the spine is not too sharp, having the horse's spine between my buttocks helps to keep me in position and really isn't that uncomfortable.


----------



## Martyn123 (Sep 10, 2020)

I was also going to say that the genitals on males obviously just rest on top of the horse's back. They don't usually get crushed against the horse. I also do Brazilian jujitsu and you spend a lot of time mounted on opponents (sitting astride of them). Many techniques require you to lean forward onto them. Your genitals often press into your opponent but I've never injured or hurt my nuts.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

faye said:


> Yep they can even do full days hunting with the Fitzwilliam or the Ledbury hunts


Hehe! I skimmed over that & read it as you calling the male parts 'Fitzwilliams'!


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

Nokeen said:


> haha oh man hair in places that i so would not want them to be in XD


🤔 A quick hosing will fix that!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

bsms said:


> I would, but my neighbors might complain. I fear my build at 53 doesn't quite match the Greek sculpture. :shock:
> 
> My abs may ripple, but not in the same way. More like a waterbed rippling...


I don't know - perhaps they could do with a good laugh! :evil::evil::evil:


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

csimkunas6 said:


> Come on bsms!!! Dont want to try it huh? Give it a go!! ****



And take pictures! LOL


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

tinyliny said:


> speaking frankly, the male genitalia is more on the FRONT of the body, whereas the female's is more directly between the legs. Who do you think will find it more uncomfortable to ride bareback?


 Exactly Tiny! I was going to say that earlier but, wasn't sure how it would be received!


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Just an FYI this post is from 2011 an some quoted posters ,haven't been on here for 3 to 4 years. Was resurrected by a new poster.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

^Thanks Rambo, glad you noticed & pointed that out.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

*MODERATOR'S NOTE*

OK guys - not to be a downer here, but few posts have been removed, as funny as them were :lol:, because of our Forum Rating (we are PG rated). We have an area where we can have our hair a bit more down though, but you need an access. If you need more information, please open a thread in Talk to the Team Privately subforum for getting in touch with the Moderating Team for further info.


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

I'll take a shot at this. I entered 9th grade at age 13 that included biology and human anatomy so PG13 should be fine I would think, but if not, edit me.


The human pelvis bone has an area towards the front called the pubic arch. At the bottom of the arch is the area refereed to as the pubic bones, which is often discussed in sitting position on horses.


Between the top of the pubic arch and the pubic bones at the bottom is an area called 'pubic access' on both males and females.


The pubic access area lies quite a bit above what ever is being sat upon, chair, saddle, horse, motorcycle, etc, so that organs attached to that pubic area rest above whatever is being sat upon.


This is the best and clearest direct answer with explanation/reason to the OP that I could come up with. Hope it's ok.


----------

